# gestational diabetes?



## bev (May 25, 2009)

Hi all,
Does anyone know anything about gestational diabetes? My neice was rushed to hospital today (4 months pregnant) - she had been vomitting for 48 hours - lost weight etc .. Her level was 10.8 and she had blood and protein and ketones in her urine. Is it something that will disappear after the baby is born? Thanks. Bev


----------



## sasha1 (May 25, 2009)

Hi bev

Just taken a look in my big book regarding this,it states:
Gestational Diabetes is a temporary form that occurs during pregnancy and affects 3-5 % of pregnancies. The symptoms of diabetes usually disappear after the birth, but some women have a slightly higher risk of acquiring type 2 in later life.
Hope this helps a little
Heidi


----------



## grovesy (May 25, 2009)

Some also think it can be previously undiagnosed diabetes.But she should have a repeat glucose tolerenace test about 6 weeks after delivery, to make sure.


----------



## bev (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Heidi and Grovesy,
I will let her know about being tested again - although i am sure the hospital have it all in hand. If she is a type1 at least i will be able to pass on some knowledge to her! Bev


----------



## carolyn (May 25, 2009)

Hi Bev
My son's partner has it as well. She is due on 8th June and she is hoping that it will not continue after the baby is born. Keep an eye on it she should talk to the Dr. Sorry can't be of more help.
________
Entourage Forum


----------

